# Para Carry price check



## schrodel (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello everyone. let me first begin by giving a brief background. I am about to turn 21 and am already signed up for my chl class. i have been shooting with my father for years now, mainly a Sig p220 and springfield 1911 loaded (probably at least 2000 rounds through each).

That being said, i am about to buy my first handgun and started to do some research in and out of the range on guns for me to carry. i came upon the para carry and loved the way it shot, not to mention the potential ease of carry. The only problem is that i can not seem to find many around here (north Texas) so i cant get a feel for how much i am going to have to blow to get one. 

What i want to know is how much you guys paid for yours and where you found it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The Para Carry is a lot like the Companion if I remember right.

Buds has a pretty good selection of Para Ord. pistols. Might be able to order one and have it sent to an FFL in your area. I'd find a dealer near you and find out what it will cost to do a transfer.

Link To Buds

:smt023


----------

